# Vibies



## RON MCFADDEN (May 2, 2008)

Was wondering just what was ment when anglers talk about they were using vibies to catch bass early and late in the year ? I have used silver luckies jiging at lake erie for smallmouths and hopkin spoons but these sound like they are a lot smaller i guess spinning gear ?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

vib-e's are blade baits like the sonar and others.they work well for vertical jigging and casting as well.and you don't need spinning gear.a good baitcaster can easily cast them a good distance in the 1/2 ounce or bigger sizes.3/8 will probably cast with baitcasters too,though i normally use spinning gear for casting the smaller ones.


----------



## RON MCFADDEN (May 2, 2008)

Thanks for the info might pick some differnt sizes and colors up and give it a try this next spring !


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Since I ran across the Vibes, they are the only blade bait I use. Havnt fished for Bass with them all that much but they are killers on Saugeyes in the fall and spring. Was out to Salt Fork Wed. and got 7 Eyes up to 6lb9oz. vertical jigging them. Stopped by Salt Fork Outdoors and they have them on sale right now for $1.50 each. Most of them are the smaller sizes. 3/16-1/4 in all colors


----------

